# Best router motor and table compatiblity?



## Bhice (Jan 23, 2015)

Can someone make some recommendations as to which stand-alone router tables are most compatible with which router motors? Ideally, which models of free standing tables/lifts/routers work best together?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Bob and welcome to the forum. The table is mostly your personal preference. You can get several plunge and fixed based routers that have above table adjustment so that you don't need a lift and of those the Triton has been the most recommended. If you are convinced you want a lift the makers of those make them adaptable to a variety of motors but the ones I've looked at seemed to favor the PC 7518 motor which one or two of them offered as motor only for around $300 I think. My personal opinion is that a router table, at least if you have only one, should be as powerful as you can make it so that there is no job you can't expect it to do and that 7518 is powerful.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Bob. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I am a fan of the Triton TRA001 for the table. Brand of table doesn't matter much because you can get the metal inserts to mount the Triton for all of them (Check whether the brand table you select has pre drilled inserts for the Triton, or whether you will have to drill holes yourself. I had a lift at one time, but wish I'd just bought the Triton in the first place because it has a built in lift for above table adjustment. I also suggest getting a foot switch for your table top router, just far more convenient than a conventional switch. 

Lots of people here also have the Router Razor lift and use smaller routers (hard to beat the Bosch 1617 EVSPK kit). When I started I didn't see why people have multiple routers, one should do, right? But I now have 4, including Bosch 1617s, a Bosch Colt and the Triton. So much easier not having to move one motor around and have to readjust it from one task to another. For example, when you mess up a rail or stile and have to make a replacement on the spot (happens from time to time).


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> I am a fan of the Triton TRA001 for the table. Brand of table doesn't matter much because you can get the metal inserts to mount the Triton for all of them (Check whether the brand table you select has pre drilled inserts for the Triton, or whether you will have to drill holes yourself. I had a lift at one time, but wish I'd just bought the Triton in the first place because it has a built in lift for above table adjustment. I also suggest getting a foot switch for your table top router, just far more convenient than a conventional switch.
> 
> Lots of people here also have the Router Razor lift and use smaller routers (hard to beat the Bosch 1617 EVSPK kit). When I started I didn't see why people have multiple routers, one should do, right? But I now have 4, including Bosch 1617s, a Bosch Colt and the Triton. So much easier not having to move one motor around and have to readjust it from one task to another. For example, when you mess up a rail or stile and have to make a replacement on the spot (happens from time to time).


I like Tom's way of thinking. I have a pair of Bosch 1617 combo kits, a Triton and the Dewalt compact router combo kit.

The Triton and one Bosch are in *my shop made table* (you can't buy one like this! :no: ). The second router is currently set up for dovetails. The fixed base on the little DeWalt is mounted on a board for flush trimming. That leaves the plunge base ready for hand held operations.

The more woodworking you get involved in, the more you will come to realize that more really is better. 

BTW, welcome aboard. Search around some. There is a plethora of info on this site.
Mike


----------



## Bhice (Jan 23, 2015)

What is main difference between Triton TRA001 and TRC001?


----------



## Bhice (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the insight on this; appreciated!


----------



## Bhice (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks so much for the tips.


----------



## Bhice (Jan 23, 2015)

*Thank You for the Information!*

I very much appreciate your reply with useful information.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bhice said:


> What is main difference between Triton TRA001 and TRC001?


That would depend on when they were made.

I believe that the TRC001 was the standard for USA and Canada for many years (115V). The TRA001 was the Australian model (240V).

Triton have changed their model numbers around so much lately it is hard to tell.

The latest one I bought was a TRB001?

I have seen a TRD001? sold here in Aus...

The newer models have different collet styles (in Australia), different handles for changing from plunge mode to ratchet mode and handle for the through table height adjust.

Some seem [in USA] to come with the handle and some without.

I believe they ALL have the metal part in the fine adjust since 2008.

This is the difficulty with mail order, you cannot actually check the box to see which one it is..:wacko:


----------



## Bhice (Jan 23, 2015)

Helpful


----------

